# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC Programma

## Kurshi

Ir nepieciešamība uzzināt kas šī par CNC programmu. Tiek lietota vairākos Latvijas un Vācijas uzņēmumos kas specializējas  kokapstrāde , mēbeļu ražošana. CNC modelis uz ka tiek lietots softs ir  Biesse Rover. 

http://imgur.com/vtpgQrR

----------

